# English Trail Getup?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

looks ok, but you probably get what you pay for. Wintec makes a pretty decent endurance saddle thats kinda a cross between what you posted and a dressage saddle. Alot of people like them and they are very well made, not to mention adjustable gullet. You can go full endurance stirrup or the oversized but not quite as big composite reflex stirrups. I really like those.
look for snug pax saddle bags


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Why not consider an Australian saddle? Mine weighs maybe 28lbs fully fitted out and is super comfy. It also provides a little more security out on the trail in case your horse decides that something is going to eat him/her.

I got mine used from a local tack consignment shop and paid $125 for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Is the saddle synthetic? You should be able to get a good used saddle in leather, or a used Wintec for that price. I really like my Robert Miller saddle, and you can get it without a horn, and get English stirrup leathers. Mine was $700 brand new.

Nancy


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

I just use my regular english saddle which is a Dover Circuit Elite XC. I use a leather breastplate/collar/whatever you want to call it that connects to each side of the front of my saddle and meets on his chest to attach to his girth. I have an english saddle pad with buckled pockets on each side. I do want to get some english saddle bags at some point so I can use my colorful pads on trails. Lol. But, the trail pad works great. I wear half chaps, even if I ride western for some reason. They protect my legs from trees and bushes and other elements, and of course saddle rubbing/pinching. My stirrup irons have the rubber flexible sides, which seem to work well with my ankles. I don't know if I have a picture, I'll take a look through my pictures and I'll post one if I do.

I started out riding western. Bought my english saddle 3 years into riding and transition to english over the next year and a half. Now I've been riding for about 6 and a half years. I sold my western saddle this summer because it doesn't fit my horse. I'll probably buy another one eventually, but I've got other more important purchases to deal with first. Western saddles are nice for when I have a beginner friend/family member who wants to ride my horse around a bit. And for riding naughty unfamiliar horses. But, I much prefer the feeling of sitting in an english saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

